# Interesting pictures



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

These pictures come with a great story!!! just ask


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Those are very cool picts. I do not think it is truly a stealth cam. It looks like that deer is looking right at it. 

Chuck Norris doesn't shower, he only takes blood baths.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very cool pics. That will be one nice deer next year if you find him. Lets hear the story......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Talk about up close and personal.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

nice pics...hope it wasn't a buddy of yours, with a deer mount!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Gildog said:


> nice pics...hope it wasn't a buddy of yours, with a deer mount!


That's what I thought too!


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya that looks alot like a mount look at the second pic i don't think a deers head can get strait like that.. and look like his eys


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

It would take somebody pretty committed to a good joke to pull a prank like that around here. First of all, there are other things to do on New Year's eve. Second, that's way too nice of a deer to risk damaging the mount hoofing it into the woods and back out. Third, it was colder than cold here then. Fourth, there's snow on the grond! Unless yor buddy's blind he's going to see your tracks in the snow. If he is blind, he's not going to see his trailcam pics.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are pretty cool!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

tim.sirek said:


> It would take somebody pretty committed to a good joke to pull a prank like that around here. First of all, there are other things to do on New Year's eve. Second, that's way too nice of a deer to risk damaging the mount hoofing it into the woods and back out. Third, it was colder than cold here then. Fourth, there's snow on the grond! Unless yor buddy's blind he's going to see your tracks in the snow. If he is blind, he's not going to see his trailcam pics.


Just joking with ya about it being a mounted deer prank...looks like the ears change position anyway. But that would have been a good laugh (for someone!) if it was a prank!

Remember to use whatever was on the camera, your hands or clothes when you put up the camera, or whatever it is...and next year you can hunt that bad boy with a spear!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

brdhntr11 said:


> These pictures come with a great story!!! just ask[/quote]
> 
> so...inquiring minds want to know...plz tell the story!


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright first off thanks for interest in these pictures that i thought came with a good enough story to share with everyone, so here is the story.......
I bought this stealthcam over christmas and was really excited to put it up and see what it captures. I threw it up about 200 yrds from my house for a few days to see what would go by. Needless to say i never thought i would get a few pics of this giant in my backyard of western wisconsin. Well i found out a couple of hours later that my father had found my camera in the woods and decided to play a great and funny prank on me knowing how much i love to hunt. So yes congrats to the ppl that guessed it was a deer mount, and thanks to everyone that took interest in this post.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

You sunofagun!!!

If your Dad is always a jokester like this, you probably have had many fun times...and that's great!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is hilarious.......now I know what kind of pranks I am going to pull next fall....

The ones I have done is moon the camera.....wear a gorilla costume I was for halloween and ran buy the camera.....you know bigfoot style.

I am beginning to wonder why my buddy's don't want me to know where they are putting there camera's.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

```
That is hilarious.......now I know what kind of pranks I am going to pull next fall....
```
X2....That is just good humor right there!


----------

